# Tiny white worm things on glass of tank what could it be?



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows what I might have. In my small 6 gal. tank I noticed tiny microscopic white worms on the glass and on the surface of the water. You can only see them with a magnifying glass as they are so so tiny. I can see them moving around. I have copepods and a tiny flea type bug also in the tank. I was just wondering if these were something I should be concerned about. I have 6 Crystal red shrimps in the tank and 2 horned nerite snails in the tank so I do not want to treat with anything harmful to them.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

eileen said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what I might have. In my small 6 gal. tank I noticed tiny microscopic white worms on the glass and on the surface of the water. You can only see them with a magnifying glass as they are so so tiny. I can see them moving around. I have copepods and a tiny flea type bug also in the tank. I was just wondering if these were something I should be concerned about. I have 6 Crystal red shrimps in the tank and 2 horned nerite snails in the tank so I do not want to treat with anything harmful to them.


hey there Eileen,

someone once told me that they are a sign of a healthy ecosystem and that the fish like to eat them and that they are not a bad thing so just wanted to let you know


----------



## jgregg1 (Mar 2, 2011)

is it planaria? They come in from plants and eat uneaten leftover food. Generally harmless to fish, but may eat eggs. Regular gravel cleaning should get rid of them over time. this is from what i read online.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. I can't vacumme the gravel as I have sand in all my tanks. The sand would just get sucked up. I do use a net and get the surface stuff that settles on the top of the sand. I thought they might be harmless but thought I would ask.I figured they were on some plants I might have got. I got freshwater limpets that I hate and tiny tiny snails in some tanks that I can't seem to get rid of. I can only put Assassin snails in some of the tanks as I have the horned nerite snails and the 1 ivory mystery snail that I do not want to get eaten. The Limpet stick like glue and the only way to remove them is by putting your finger on them and sliding them up the glass to remove. I have 67 baby ribbon fin guppies that were born on March 1 by 1 mom. I still do not know what to do with all of them. They are in a 3 gal. now. I may ship them back to the guy I got the momma from as he said he would take some. Here's a picture of the momma pastel blue ribbon fin. It is the blue looking one with the long extended fin at the bottom. The fins are all better now. In that picture her fins are torn.


----------

